# ONR Users - Who actually



## astormatt (Jan 31, 2009)

Uses the Optimum sponge??

Reading a few threads on ONR and hardly anyone mentions using the Big Red Sponge....

No right or wrong method, if using a mitt or m/fibre cloth works for you and that’s your preferred way of doing it then great. Just curious why people would rather use a new mitt/microfibre cloth per panel rather than just use the BRS?

I know they aren’t cheap so is it a cost thing? Do people think it’s safer than using a sponge?

I must admit i use microfibre cloths soaked in ONR to clean my wheels after an ONR wash but have always used the BRS on bodywork.


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Not used the sponge but they will be about the same. Ppl will have a preference. I'd personally say a mitt is safer than a sponge....even this new fangdangled sponge. Because it's got poured and small square cuts to me that means dirty or ingress could surely get in the tiny pours and be alot harder to remove compared to a standard mitt where the dirt or tiny stone/dirt ect would be easily agitated off. Just my 5p worth


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I’ve always use a mitt. Never used the sponge, and i begrudge paying nearly £30, for which is basically at the end of the day, a sponge!!


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

If it was £15 like it was $15 in the USA it would be fine. People would use it. Now it’s overpriced everywhere. 

I had one, but way too big for me, and too thick. I think it may be more suited to washing trucks in America. The foam is actually quite hard, but the cross cutting then makes it soft. I preferred a waffle type sponge or a Zymol. 

Anyway, it’s been replaced with the big gold sponge now. Red is dead.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Ive nearly always used a mitt just because i found a grout sponge when i started using ONR didnt seem to be easy to work with the cars contours using it with no pressure. Last thing i want is to miss a part or use to much pressure (not that should be using any) and swirl or scratch the paint.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

The BRS gets so heavy with liquid that you don’t have to use any pressure, I agree. Doesn’t quite work on vertical panels. On verticals you can push some liquid out at the top of the panel so it streams/floods, and then wipe the panel top to bottom. Just too big and unwieldy for me. 

Sonax sponge has very big pores, but you can only use one side as the other side is a bug scrubber. Nice shape and size though. Definitely worth a try at £3


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

There's lots of methods on using ONR both on here and on Youtube. the BRS is very expensive and as you can opt for an open cell grouting sponge for just a few pounds or use your existing MF's which both do a good job then I would say cost is a big factor.

Harry


----------



## Peteo48 (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm a huge fan of my G Technic microfibre wash mitt (the fluffy red/white one) for ONR. It seems to glide well over the paint but also retain a lot of the ONR solution like a sponge would. Can't see any reason to invest in the Big Red.


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

Agree with all of the above. I find keeping a bucket with ONR wash mix made up, several MF’s soaking in it for when I need them, my preferred method. When it gets to near the grit guard I’ll clean it out and refill it. When it gets to the winter and there’s more crud on the car, I’ll swap to a Noodle mitt if needed.


----------

